# Cancer Scan news



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A letter from the oncologist 

“I am delighted to report your recent scan showed nothing of concern

This is very reassuring “

And reassuring it is, because the depth of the original tumour, according to whoever’s law, gave him 6 - 12 months

It’s now 5 years

Not 5 years since he’s been clear of recurring tumours , he’s had 7 removed by an excellent surgeon , whose managed not to destroy major nerves 

And although his arm is huge, with lymphodemia, as he has no lymph nodes in that arm it works , and he refuses to let it curb what he does

But we hold our breath every scan, because the internal melonoma tumours are the ones we can’t detect by careful checks 

So breathe in and out and continue to hope for another six months :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Wonderful news Sandra, I'm glad for both of you. Time to get the van out and leave everyone behind.

Get away and enjoy yourselves.

Drew


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think not for long this spring Drew 

We are redecorating, the new fire place , wood burner and lounge we are really pleased with

Alberts done it

And the garden needs attention 

The rest we will employ a decorator 

Our granddaughter has sent us a voucher to see an English wine producer plus meal so we will book it

And spend a night or two in the van 

I think shorter trips in England this spring

I need to return to the Langdales and Wasdale , and although I can no longer walk those mountains I can look at them 

And I love Wales and Scotland 

And really it’s time we explored our beautiful country of Gt Britain 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news Sandra!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very happy to read that Sandra.
Good idea to have short breaks not too far from home.
Your not far from any of the places you mention are you?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Depends where in Scotland

Or for that matter in Wales JAn

The Lake District , not that far 

But I think we need to be near

I want the house decorated 

And the gardens sorted

I love my flowers 

In fact Jan as we get older, less mobile I’m wondering if we need the van

Without the hound from hell

Well we could stay in a hotel 

With him?

Well a 60 Thousand pound van is needed 

So he can repel everyone , feel good he’s protecting 

Once he meets well he’s over the moon

It’s just that moment between protecting and being over the moon that’s the problem 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

All three of us are really please to hear that news Sandra Lesley said "Wow!" when I told her and Bob said "Woof woof" which loosely translates as "Please come and see us soon" (I think).

I am really pleased to hear that news - it is great to have the dark cloud lifted each time and long may that sunshine continue....... 

Best wishes to all three of you....


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cracking Sandra.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandra, so pleased to hear your excellent news. Im sure you and your family have been under a lot of duress and now at least you can plan for the future. Whatever you decide to do, with or without the van, enjoy and appreciate.

Nick.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Brilliant news.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic news.


Friends of ours, who used to motorhome, now take coach trips. It fulfils their wanderlust and the coaches all go to the heart of towns and cities they may not have visited before. Door to door with all the hassle taken away.
Perhaps one of the grandkids could dog sit?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Sandra, get away and relax even if it's not too far but just far enough not to be 'handy'.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So pleased to hear that good news.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's great for you to have good news for a change


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Great news Sandra. Pleased for both of you.:grin2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

All I can say to anyone that recieves the same original bad news is DONT do what I did 

Panic and waste precious time in constant worry 

Because you merely relive the worst thing you can imagine over and over 

And as it hasn’t happened you have no idea what it will be like and therefore no closure 

And it’s easier said than done I know 

But, I once gave away everything I owned to make a journey,

An impossible journey which turned out to be possible 

So let me tell you the impossible is possible 

You can’t know details until it finishes

And likely they will not be the ones you imagined 

Not better, not worse but different 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, like Garfield, I'm so happy I could just ****!

There's absolutely NOTHING like the feeling of being given the "all clear". Long may it be repeated! 

Big, big hugs to you both. You can now relax and enjoy the summer (when it gets here!)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Sandra! Delighted to hear it.

Hopefully you can now relax for a bit and enjoy life whatever you do.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well another check 

He had a growth on his arm 

Not it seems a melonoma 

We didn’t think it was 

But are a relieved to find it wasn’t 

How lucky have we been so far 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, 1 part of your mind may know it but another part plays Devil's advocate. 

So glad you'd confirmation all is ok again Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

so true Jean

And we have been so lucky 

In spite all all the heartache and worry

But the heartache and worry 

Was totally wasted 

Maybe one day it won’t be 

But then it will be time to worry

But not now 

Maybe in the future 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad all is ok Sandra. Worry is part of caring


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Great to hear it’s good news Sandra. We are following you down a similar roller coaster. Adrian has had another melanoma removed. He goes back this week to have wider margins removed. He had scan yesterday so we are now waiting results. He also has lymphodema but it is his leg. 

I used to enjoy the excitement of rollercoasters - but not so much now! 

Keep on rolling!

🙏


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Sal. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sal 

It’s hard as you know 

Albert has had over ten removed from his arm 

And people don’t really know how extensive that surgery is 

The margins of possible error cut away 

The wait for scan results is frightening 

What can I say 

Except keep in there girl 

It’s all we can do as we sit on the sidelines 

Albert was given 6 months according to the depth of his tumour 

It’s now five years

Not without reoccurrences that’s 18 months 

But there have been huge steps in the treatment of melonoma 

So just you hold in there 

And you have my email 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, Sally, so sorry to hear that. Such anxious times. You'll be glad to be close enough to be of support.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I guess we’ve been expecting it 

The scan this time is showing suspect 

Really disappointing as we’ve gone over 2 years without a metastasis 

Now possibally two

One behind the liver, one close to the bladder

But they are not sure it is melonoma 

Our surgeon has said they are to deep for him 

But there are others on the team , key hole surgery ect

They will prob rescan focus on the pelvis 

Team meeting including the oncologist 

It’s just we start again 

Starting a fast tomorrow 

He’s fascinated by Alberts arm , countless ops 

The lymphadenia has improved and it shouldn’t have 

It seems he said your body has found a way round it, yet we removed all the lymph nodes 

Can he investigate it for his own education ?

It’s not treatment just investigation that may increase medical knowledge 

Of course he can 

He’s done us proud

Christie’s done us proud 

They gave Albert the chance to live, initially against their better judgment 

And I’m not allowing my self to panic

Maybe tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sandra  Thinking of you and Albert in this next stage of your battle. You have the best people on your side.

(If it were me I would lay down an ultimatum to the family that they give you both space and allow Albert to live in a stress free environment. I had to to do a similar thing for Chris when he was poorly and people were making demands.)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we will survive 

I hope

And kids ect are not going to stress us 

We never live in a stress free environment 

And this is now stress for us 

But it’s not the kids fault 

It’s down to melonoma 

We’ll see 

Both of us are a bit shell shocked , anxious 

Unsure how we will manage without each other

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no idea what to say to you Sandra, it was a shock to read your news.
I'm sure everyone will be following Alberts progress and be hoping the best for him.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s fine jan 

Well of course it isn’t 

I’m devestated 

But we are not alone

Christie’s stands behind us 

And he’s well loved there 

They will do everything in their power to fight this

As will we 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well we will survive
> 
> Both of us are a bit shell shocked , anxious
> 
> ...


In the meantime, wonder how you'll manage this together. Cancer treatment has come along in leaps and bounds. Even though they can't sometimes get rid of it, they can do a lot to manage it. Keep the faith Sandra, be strong, your medical team have shown their mettle over the past 5 years so continue to trust in them to do their utmost for Albert. Thinking of you both,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this latest news Sandra. Love to you both and I know you will both fight this.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Did I read that you are juicing Sandra? Have you heard of CV247? From memory it was all about healthy eating including juicing. I read about it years ago and kept a note for the future. Like many alternative therapies they could not get funding so it sort of went away. I found this link though http://www.cv247therapy.com/ Not read it so forgive me if not appropriate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never know what to say Sandra at times like this, frankly there is little one can say which actually helps, but of course we both hope that the future is brighter than it looks right now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Sandra. It's a very difficult time for you all.

You're not alone - you have so many people rooting for you. 

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just read this Sandra as I cant often log on here, sorry to hear the bad news, keep strong and best wishes to Albert.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sending you hugs and best wishes, Sandra, praying for both of you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Reluctantly we have told our son and his new family that he must move out in two weeks

For several reasons

The most important we have no idea how invasive Alberts treatment will be , it may be surgery, chemical or radiotherapy, all take time, numerous hospital visits and involve recovery 

We need peace , sometimes we feel very down which is difficult with children around 

I cannot do with uncertainty , I need to be organised , I need my home to be organised, I need to feel in control of those parts of my life I can control

We will tackle our end of the cancer treatment with juice fasting, which in itself is very time consuming and exercise, in Alberts case his daily cycling 

It’s hard to do with a load of kids dashing around before school every morning

He goes to have the scan on his arm on Monday at the Nuclear medicine dept, nothing to do with his treatment but for them to research how his body has managed to reverse his lymphadeama , which apparently doesn’t happen 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Sandra. It's yours and Alberts time now. You have done more than enough.

Ray.xx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that is a great idea, you need to concentrate on each other now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought the deal was until the end of October, that means they have well overstayed. Of course you need your home back especially now. Piece, privacy and calm is what you are entitled to.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well not so good

But it’s how it is

My house feels like I’m lodging

If I was younger and fitter I’d run rings around it

Even washing the wooden floors seems a waste of time with 5 +2 plus two dogs constantly wandering through 

Oh yes as young Albert is working at our sons house I have his dog

And the gardens are full of dead leaves which rot and tramp through 

And young Albert would be working here helping Albert put it to bed , pressure hosing etc

But Alberts going to burns clinic, Christie’s, dressing clinics and I can’t get a head start 

And I need to because I need to prepare for Alberts treatment , and maybe a normal person wouldn’t , but I do, and raising six kids under the age of 8 I had to be organised, in control, and I’m so much out of control now

And I need to Return the house to its rightful state A state not full of kids, washing, bath towels , dirty floors and unwashed windows

Baby things everywhere

I could have bided my time , but this extra dimension of Alberts melonoma spreading 

Has returned me to a Martha not a Mary >

I may well have anointed His feet 0

But then I’d expect Him to get up and stack the dishwasher :grin2:

But we’ve got to know Archie, and his partner and her kids 

The are delightful 

I’d rather they visit from their home than live in ours 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course I’m really anxious

These metatatisis are internal 

No longer on or near his arm 

And I was so afraid when it looked like he had 6 months and hoped for 5 yrs 

And now it is Five years 

But it’s not enough 

I know nothing about internal melonoma 

But you bet I’ll research it 
Albert said to the consultant surgeon 

Be clear on the details because I need to tell Sandra and you know

I know he said, I’ve been there 

I hauled him over the coals about a failure in his team to record a deep melonoma and pass on the information , he was a new consultant 

I didn’t care he didn’t know because they hadn’t recorded it, sort out your team communication I told him

As a manager at that time, it would have been my fault if anyone in my team had risked another’s life by failure to record 

And he had no answer

It wasn’t a formal complaint and I never made it one , but he and I know where we stand 

As does the oncologist

When his young doctor told us

The original tumour was so deep and ulcearated we don’t do anything, we just respond , you don’t want to spend what time you’ve got left in hospital 

Well I said we want a senital lymph node test go back to the consultant and tell him now

He did and the consultant said if that’s what they want we’ll do it 

And he eyes me up constantly at every meeting since

But they have been more than we could have hoped for 

And I think Albert has been more than they could have hoped for , never a complaint he fights all the way

The nurses can’t get in quick enough to hug him 

Always they send their love to me 

But I’ll be going with him now 

A new phase 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think you are doing the right thing Sandra. Get that place back for just you and Albert to sort yourselves out and face this. If anything right now your family need to support you now not the other way around. I am sure those that can will but put your foot down.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you have been able to sort something out with the family Sandra. What about getting one of those cleaning firms in to just blitz the house once the extended family have left? You can then start again with a clean sheet (and house!).

Albert is fortunate to have you on his side. Fighting for him. Supporting him. Lets hope for fortune to shine on you both.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the team met today, surgeon teams , radiologist and oncologist 

And looked at the scan

And decided they were non of them sure it was anything

Certainly not anything that would prompt them to invasive investigation at present

So they will rescan in two months to check if growth has taken place 

And we will fast as planned , and I still need our sons family to leave as soon as possible, the family and all of their possessions that are stored, I use the word loosely around my house

I think on hearing we were coming home they cleared surfaces by throwing it behind settees , in the garage and in their room

Our decorator, bathroom fitter will try to rearrange his jobs to tile the bathroom in his house 

And we will pay labour costs

It salves my conscious, I don’t usually throw my kids out 

But if I can, this house becomes a winter wonderland at Christmas

And two new kids have never seen that 

And his partner, well I recon she and me will get on just fine

She’s managed to live with me

And I will bring in a team of cleaners before the Christmas trees go up

We put them up last year, but didn’t decorate them beyond the lights 

But young Albert says we will this year 

If he has to put them up himself 

Of course it doesn’t mean all is well

But it isn’t the end of our little world as we know it ,or as yet the beginning of a new one

We have time

And time is all anyone of us has 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well that sounds mildly encouraging. Let's hope!!!!


A stress-free home is important now! You 'did good' to reclaim your home for yourselves, Sandra!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Big sigh of relief heard all round.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well that sounds like positive news. Just let me know when all the sprogs have gone and ill come over and direct operations re Christmas etc while helping you get rid of all that Leffe. No, Dont thank me. :tongue:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew! What a relief, Sandra.

You are being very practical and that is what Albert needs right now. Each time you make one of these tough decisions you are proving how much you love him. I am sure that, when you are happy with the house he will relax and be happier too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think after all the years of looking after others it is time for you to just be together, who knows how long we have left, kids can visit to be enjoyed then sent home, help can be given from a distance, it's called the quiet time of life for a reason, enjoy yours.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes well patience is being lost here 

Make no mistake they have organised themselves to be least invasive 

But thrumming in my head is I want my house back, I want to clean it, I want your things gone

I want Alberts things out of my wardrobe and back in his

I want to empty my clothes from the van

And I don’t want them crushed 

I want you all gone

So I can clear my head and offer you help 

Be it washing , ironing , I have the space 

Maybe even Archie as he gets a bit older

Space once again to take Izzy alone

Now she almost lives here

And dad says.............

And she left early morning, just after 7 for school, netball practise she told me, she doesn’t play netball 

But the truth is the others leave and she hangs around Bury waiting to meet her friend 

No I’m not happy I said, others will clock a child early morning alone and she ain’t going from my house at that time,so sort it 

And it’s solved

Her friend now arrives here at 7 45 for a bacon breakfast whenever Izzy’s here, so I have two noisy excited kids for breakfast 

It isn’t working 

And I know I am my own worst enemy 

I’m possibally OCD 

I love an organised life , a clean organised house and garden 

But Barry, Viv and Tuggy have all stayed here 

I don’t think I chased them away 

Cleaning under their feet 

If I did I apologise 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You certainly NEVER did that Sandra and I was always welcomed and made extremely comfortable and treated like royalty in your home, and I thank you again. You know it's not out of desperation they all congregate in your home. It's because you do the same to them. 



You could get yourself a little signboard for your front door. "Everyone who walks through these portals makes us happy, some on the way in, some on the way out!" (teehehehe).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Next time they knock on the door and ask if they can stay there, smile, say yes, then shut the door.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if it's a woman thing? My wife always says the more the merrier but I can't wait to get my home back to tidy again. And yes after friends have dined here I clear up as I'm saying 'goodbye'. 

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

As did my husband, on occasions I had to give him 'the look' if he started clearing the table and putting the dishes in the dishwasher before everyone had finished eating. Being a frugal eater himself and not inclined to chat at the table much he was always finished long before anyone else and would get quite antsy waiting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't do with family, I left home at 15, I'd have left sooner, bloody parents, you should have to pass a test and gain a licence then be inspected every month to have children.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> As did my husband, on occasions I had to give him 'the look' if he started clearing the table and putting the dishes in the dishwasher before everyone had finished eating. Being a frugal eater himself and not inclined to chat at the table much he was always finished long before anyone else and would get quite antsy waiting.


I do the same thing and there's only me and he :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We used to have some friends who would get the vacuum cleaner out if you over stayed your welcome


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can I borrow her Pat :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have to assume that most of you are English? We Scots would never do that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a "he" actually, Sandra. The annoying thing was that we were invited over as thanks for all the work Chris did on their heating system (unpaid). They never paid us for the bespoke radiator that went round their bay window and we got little thanks for the car we gave them, even if it was a bit of an old banger. Needless to say we have lost tough now.............


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> I have to assume that most of you are English? We Scots would never do that.


Trouble is Drew as we get em 4 or 5 times a week it's draining and costly.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I do the same thing and there's only me and he :grin2:


Well at least you're unlikely to offend each other!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it seems I’m a Scott , my maiden name 

Apparently 

And Albert is half one 

And I’m struggling 

We gave our son two months in our house 

A new partner with two kids who we had never met , a baby on the way

And now it’s three months

And yes I’m think she and me will get on fine

Her kids and me will get on fine 

Providing they get out of my house

I’ll support them from a distance

I need three weeks to clean and reclaim my house before Christmas 

Shoes, coats all over my hall , towels every where and I’m holding back biding my time 

And she and her kids have gelled with me 

And it won’t improve with longer time

Ive lived for a month with three total strangers in my house, plus a baby and all his paraphernalia 

And they’ve been here for two months prior to that 

A home with their possessions dumped behind our sofas , in the garage, in our wardrobes 

And I love to say who cares?

Unfortuately I do 

I think I’ve been brilliant >

And if I haven’t ?

Well that brilliance is fading 

I really want my home as I once knew it back 

And we can be sad lonely people 

Well we would be if it was without 6 kids, their partners , 11 grandkids, now 2 more 

And an open house they all pass through 

And pass through is the key 

This family need to pass through 

The sooner the better 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he went for his special scan

It was a nightmare he said

Three times under the scanner, face down arms above his head

His shoulders are really sore 

But they got really good pictures 

And they showed on his normal side lymph travelling as normal

On the side where the all lymph nodes have been removed 

He seems to have an erratic flow , but a flow almost as though his body has grown more lymph nodes to push the fluid through 

Which must account for the fact his body has slowly reversed the lymphadeama 

But he uses his arm totally ignoring the nerve damage and swelling, wears no compression garments 

Didn’t even realise that the swelling was reversing until his surgeon pointed it out

As far as he was concerned , it was a normal fat arm 

He hopes it benefits medical research becacause his poor shoulders and neck are really uncomfortable tonight 

And he’d hate to do it again 

Not much sympathy as they got really good pictures they said

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Very interesting, Sandra! I wonder if any of my lymph nodes have grown back. They took them all from my right armpit, 14 in all. That was in the days when they pulled the whole lot to check. Since then they've graduated to just identifying and checking the sentinel node and any others subsequently identified as possibly suspect.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They took all of Alberts too

And they say lymphademia cannot be reversed , it seems his is reversing, finding new pathways 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the the weeks of anxious waiting are over once again 

The scan is clear 

Everyone at Christie’s is delighted too

So just visual checks for the next six months 

Thank goodness every once in a while statistics are proved wrong 

One day they will beat melonoma and so many young lives will be saved 

We have been so lucky but we never forget many many haven’t 

So take care in the sun , have those changing moles checked

A mole unchecked eventually looks like this if you are lucky

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats good news, now you can start planning the summer in Ernest, with Albert of course not Ernest :grin2:.

How long ago was that Sandra, I assume it doesn't look like that now :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That’s not the original Jan

It’s one of the many recurrent tumours 

Tiny pea sized tumours and so much needed to be cut away for a safe margin 

Under that arm, grandads third tit 

Is the remains of the swelling when his lymph nodes were removed 

And loads of lymph had to be drained 

The arm is criss crossed with operations to remove the secondary tumours 

Including against his pattella , which needed a course of radiotherapy , because it was too near major blood and nerves to clear the margin needed 

But

As yet it hasn’t entered 

His body beyond his arm 

And that’s a miracle 

In anyone’s books 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can’t believe it

I’ve shouted a few times but he hasn’t answered 

Nothing new there he’s deaf

I’m in the kitchen he’s in the front lounge 

And he’s just walked in 

Only just got back 

Me I’ve been in dream land

But he did phone me to say

The scan is clear 

What more did I need ?

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news Sandra.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I can't believe it
> 
> I've shouted a few times but he hasn't answered
> 
> ...


Someone to dance with ? :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes

I need to dance with somebody 

I met him at a school of dancing, 56 years ago 

He was good , I was hopeless and didn’t change 

But for 55 years he’s danced with me

And I found someone to love 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, fantastic news. Give the man a beeeg hug from me!


I'll be round for some chips about 10 May!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Sandra!!! I'm delighted for you both.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just look forward to your future Sandra and enjoy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Viv it’s a date 

Look forward to seeing you 

You and Megs share a love

She’s here next weekend

Pudding chips and peas ordered 

Last time in Jan she was on a meat-free month , bless her she made it 

Now if we could just get Tuggy to join us 

My happiness would be complete 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well his last scan was clear

Well cleanish

Things showed up, not cancer 

In his bowels

Seen today by the specialist, will check it by invasive investigations and maybe recommend surgery 

And he’s a bit down as he has no symptoms 

And following multiple ops on melanomas 

He’s not keen on another 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Sandra. More poking and prodding. No one enjoys all that stuff, but we must endure it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a bummer Sandra. It brings up all the old anxieties.

Thinking of you both and hoping for the best.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He,ll survive I hope

One of the disadvantages of PET scans 

They show up all the “hot spots” 

Which of course in melanoma is vital 

Others may or not be worth invasive investigation 

But so many vital signs are missed in so many people with devastating results 

So he’s the lucky one

Thanks to Christie’s vigilance 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately it is bowel cancer

Repeat Ct scan booked

Need to wait now for biopsy results and treatment options 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sandra, I am so sorry to hear this. You must be devastated, even tho you half-expect it each time.

Is the repeat scan to decide on treatment? 

How is Albert?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No, Jean ,today was a camera examination

The doctor has taken samples from the tumour but is sure it’s cancer and will require surgery 

I suppose the scan is to determine the stage 

Albert is down, we both are , melanoma, Prostate cancer and now this

Seems never ending 

We just have to start again

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully your good experience of Christie's from the past will continue.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks

My grandson took him, and stayed with him 

Never would I have allowed that if I’d thought the result would be cancer 

But I don’t drive anymore, joints and confidence low , but could have used a taxi 

And our granddaughter was over for lunch with her dad 

So calling in 

She already knew, her brother had told her 

We want you to live for ever she said 

Sweetheart we will 

In you and all of my grandkids 

You are part of me and grandad 

All the good and there is plenty

All the bad which you will negate 

Because already I see you all as perfect 

Well almost 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But I’m anxious and worried 

So it this just me concerned about myself ?

As many on here accuse me of 

Of course it is, I can’t imagine life without him 

55 years we’ve spent together, we are one , the marriage vows 

And I feel weak because it shouldn’t matter

I should be me without him , but I’ve forgotten me without him 

And maybe I won’t have to 

Or maybe I will

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

Down really down 

But it’s not your problem 

It’s mine 

We will see 

Tomorrow may be better 

We love and give our hearts to another 

And without our hearts 

We have little 

Except this guy I gave my heart to

Gave me his

So I’ll go on 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! So, so sorry to hear this news.

Just try, as much as you can, to stay positive. Think of all the times you have thought the worst and it has all turned out better than you could have imagined. Rooting for Albert and for you, Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 
I willl

But in my heart 

I’m crying

Should I be crying ?

Am I really that monster depicted

Or is it just me and him

Kids and grandkids 

Who feel in spite of 

Some of you 

Depict me as a monster?

Have got it wrong ?

You have

But you ate welcome

I’ve always said

Go with your gut feeling 
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I have to say

Once upon a time
But not now
Friends would have posted

,.you feel to post would ?

What did Albert do do to earn your distain 

But then again 

When did MHF cease to care

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just concentrate on Albert Sandra. I'm sure everyone is rooting for him.

Sending a hug to you both.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt it Jean

I really doubt it
Which is fine

I don’t require

Those who don’t care

Or if they do are to afraid to be recognised to be public 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How strange it feels

That people are so afraid 

Afraid to support in case they are no longer supported 

Lacking in that one thing that would make them a man or woman

That they actually had an opinion 

That they actually 

Had a choice 

And could of course have disagreed

But publicly ?

But of course I this era face book 

We don’t want to be identified 

Do we ?

We are far to important to risk that

Better to destroy others

And I thought MHF was different

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually 

Its really easy

All you need to say, or think, lest be honest most of you ain’t going to go public, perish the thought , is you don’t give a **** about me

you couldn’t care less if Albert lives or dies of cancer

And you never liked the MHF Hound from Hell

Simples 

Now don’t you feel better.?

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure we all wish Albert well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have seen your posts this morning Sandra because I thought it must be something serious and I am so sorry to see it is.

I imagine the cancer has been discovered early because Albert has been having regular checks so take heart it truly isn´t the end.
Nearly 60 years ago my Mother had bowel cancer, it wasn't discovered until it had taken a good hold, she lived with a colostomy for over 15 years. Treatment has come a long way since then.

You are obviously very angry with everyone, but behaving in this manner is not going to make you loved or respected, calm down, this kind of talk is not helping your cause or reputation.Save your fighting energy for Albert Sandra, calm yourself down and stop telling yourself nobody cares, of course everybody cares, but not many will know what to say.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this latest Sandra. This is devistating news for you both. However despite the hammering life has thrown at you both if caught soon enough it can be completely removed. The waiting as you will know will be the worst.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I swore I’d never answer anything from MHF Again 

But for Jan I will

How are you girl ?

For all my faults I care about you , worry about you , but know you will make it Jan

So now we need to beat three separate cancer types, strains ...... whatever

We haven’t managed five years clear prostate, 6 monthly checks 

Not managed 5 years clear melonoma , three monthly checks , 6 monthly scans 

Now we start again with bowel cancer 

He doesn’t do things by half 

Me I saw the rheumatologist again 

Following high ferritin levels which were investigated by professor Kirra , a gastric specialist 

Due to to high inflammation , not caused by the liver , but the source needs to be treated he said,

Not his field but he suspects a form of arthritis given my visible swollen joints 

And guess what

A steroid injection brought me back from a painful zoombe 

To a person who could actually walk , who may not be afraid to leave the house 

But the rheumatologist suspects alongside osteoarthritis and calcium crystal disease I have psoriatic 
arthritis 

So a drug which I’m anxious about , apparently used in chemotherapy , hopefully in higher dose 

But I need to move if I’m to take care of Albert 

But maybe I won’t need to and he will be fine 

I’m really tired and anxious

And he fell down the stairs on Wednesday 

Injured his back

The ambulance took 4 hours to come 

His grandson was here all the time, went with him to hospital and didn’t get back till 9 am 

This is one well loved grandad

And what else could anyone ask for 

But I digress 

Without Jan I’m gone 

You girl I’ve always loved and hated in equal measure 

But as they say there is little to choose between love and hate 

As God himself said 

According to the bible 

Choose hot or cold 

Jan I send you my love girl

I’m anxious of course I am 

We’ve been together for 55 years

Am I really a person without him 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You have caught me at a bad time Sandra. I have read your post and will answer you in a few days. At the moment feeling down for a few reasons, I still miss him so much and now I have a broken down Navajo, Mr unlucky is attaching me from all sides it seems.
By the way, the only person I have ever got near to hating was my MiL.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jan ,I haven’t girl

I don’t really know how to hate 

Do you know I’m with you every step of the way?

I’m missing him too

So ok I’m strange, I’m missing the dog whisperer too, in my little way 

But you have no need to answer my post 

My down has no bearing on your down 

I can’t imagine what you are undergoing , and my heart goes out to you 

But I’m here if I can help in anyway 
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You miss him so much?

It’s how it is girl

We miss in relationship to love

You love him so much ?

But do you know ?

You will be healed with that love 

So keep in there

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Really sorry to hear this latest Sandra. This is devistating news for you both. However despite the hammering life has thrown at you both if caught soon enough it can be completely removed. The waiting as you will know will be the worst.


Possibly a phone call Barry ?

Not to worry

Sandra and Albert


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well let’s be honest

It’s not what I expected

People I’ve known for years, didn’t post, a thanks maybe, Ray where were you? 

Even worse people who have met Albert 

Who have been welcome to our hospitality , in our home

Who for whatever reason have decided it wasn’t enough to post or phone 

And I may have upset them , but what is life if things affect friendship ?

And its fine because I am no longer besotted with MHF 

It’s no different to anything else 

I really thought they were special friends, I could disagree, argue , debate anything in safety 

How naive was I 

How embarrassing to have felt these people were my friends 

But we live and learn 

Sadly

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not many people on the forum tonight is probably a good reason for no response.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan
Not for you

You have enough to contend with

My worries are not yours girl

My sadness is not yours

However your sadness is mine 

I can’t share it I know

But believe me if I could I would girl

But I really believe you will make it through this 

And I’m here wishing and praying for you

But, your love for Hans will get you through 

And his for you 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I no longer wish to be loved or cared for on here 
I’m more than happy to be forgotten 

Il let you know when the hound from hel is no more

You may not care, but he has the right to be remembered 
He was here for years as the MHF hound from hell

And at 11 + years hi is still a hellish hound 

Sandra




After all he was the


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So glad the rheumatologist has found something to help you, Sandra. Let's hope that other tests might bring even more possibilities of help for you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

People do care Sandra of course they do. You sound like you have the hump with MHF and some of your friends on here though so maybe people dont know how to respond to that. I imagine your angry and I can understand why. Im sure everyone cares though and wants to help if they can.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> A steroid injection brought me back from a painful zoombe
> 
> Sandra


I'm delighted you've at last found something that helps. I know there are all sorts of reservations about steroids but having the knowledge that they can make a difference hopefully gives you a new outlook on things.

I hope that both you and Arthur are feeling more positive about his last scan news. It's a terrible blow and takes some time to adjust to.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It maybe because steroids helped that I’m unhappy about starting a new toxic drug treatment Jean 

I know why I’m so anxious about it and I keep telling myself I can always stop taking it if the side effects are worse than the “ cure “ 

I know my ferritin levels are very high which indicates high inflammation so my immune system is identifying something as a threat ...my joints it seems ...and attacking them 

Probably I’m just highly anxious on all sides with Alberts new cancer 

Sandra


----------

